

Have you ever exceeded your linode bandwidth cap? - ez77

If so, my real question is what happens then. Will linode ever charge you more, or do they take the responsibility of blocking you at the right time? (I mean in practice... I don't care about the theory. Hence HN!)<p>As I'm just getting started, I very much doubt I'll reach the limit any time soon, but I would like to eliminate surprises as much as possible.<p>Thank you!<p>Ezequiel
======
oomkiller
They say that they won't bill you for bandwidth over your limit unless its
excessive. They don't give any hard numbers, but I think if you have 500GB and
use 550GB, they probably won't bill you. I don't think they ever block you.

~~~
ez77
Thanks for your post. Come to think about it, it shouldn't be too hard to set
your own limits, right? (The harsh rule would be: once 99% of your limit has
been reached, paralyze your activity...)

------
Hinrik
I've had a linode for a few months now. Last month we went over the (600GB)
limit by 50GB or so, but linode didn't charge us or, throttle us, or even
contact us about it, probably because it wasn't excessive.

